# argentine horned frog



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

one


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

another


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice frog, pics


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

nice pics!


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

real plants? nice


----------



## Eden (Jan 13, 2005)

Nice frog!








I'd be careful about feeding on the gravel end of the tank, wouldn't want him passin stones!

Eden


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thats a nice setup


----------



## FIRE Newt MIKE 767 (Apr 11, 2005)

nice frog
my dad had a green frog and they ate crickets but it wasnt that cool
then it died


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Nice pics!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Nice Pics


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

i see a venus flytrap, nice touch


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

^ hehe ya, I'm trying to nurse it back to life, it was almost dead at the store, so that also answers teh question above, yes they are real plants.

Not only does he eat crickets, but he eats mice, worms, and fish too! He prety fun to watch eat.


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

do you feed the trap?


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

mrodge said:


> do you feed the trap?
> [snapback]983526[/snapback]​


ya, crickets


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

mrodge said:


> i see a venus flytrap, nice touch
> [snapback]982328[/snapback]​


Didnt even notice that


----------



## brodiebrodie (Feb 18, 2005)

ooo nice frog i might buy a pacman or a snake


----------

